

Using Google Analytics - New Snippet Code for AJAX  - jmtame
http://jtame05.wordpress.com/2008/09/04/using-google-analytics-new-snippet-code-for-ajax/

======
ljlolel
Javascript is pretty dynamic. You can probably just do some aspect-oriented
programming if you want to log every request. If you're using jQuery, for
example, alias the $.ajax method so that it calls the standard jQuery method,
but then also calls the code snippet to Google

Then again, you probably don't want to log every single AJAX request.

